# Problem bei spielen mit Bildschirm flackern



## Sandnax55 (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Bildschirm und zwar wenn ich spiele wie Hearthstone oder League of Legends Spiele flimmert der bildschirm also im Spiel.
Bei Hearthstone sieht es aus als für ein kleiner Teil vom spielbrett langezogen wird und manchmal den ganzen bildschirm einnimmt aber das immer ganz kurz.
Bei League of Legends auch ähnliches problem siehe anhang, dass die sachen so langgezogen werden passiert auch bei minions und halt Gebäuden immer in richtung Süd West 
wenn ich normal im internet surfe habe ich diese probleme nicht bei csgo oder anderen fps shootern auch nicht.
Denn Treiber habe ich bereits neuinstalliert.

falls wichtig 
Windows 10 Home
GeForce Gtx 970 
 intel Xeon CPU E3 1231 V3 3.40 ghz


Treiberversion 365.10

Hab zu spät bemerkt das ich das eig. bei dem Thema ''Monitore'' posten konnte aber war dann zu spät :/


----------

